# Anybody Interested in Sharing



## orangesunshine (Jun 15, 2011)

thinking about starting up a hydro room---not sure what type of system to run---am hoping those already doing it might shorten my learning curve with examples and pics---


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 15, 2011)

How much room do you have?  How many plants do you want to grow?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 15, 2011)

2 lights in 1 room---1 light in second room---total space is about 20' x 8'


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

Hydro is a very complicated way to begin growing. THG hit the main point. WHat size growing space do you have. Next you have to actually understand the minimum that one must provide for MJ to grow indoors. As far as light, air, water, food, security. Its like getting an exotic pet.

Are you capable of maintaining a consistent schedule for at least 3 months? Are you financially able to buy everything the plant needs when it needs it?
Have you ever owned an exotic animal?

If you have never grown you really want to read up on everything you can. Im sure you have since your taking an interest this means you have been filing away bits of info you've seen online, but sit down and think it all out. 

Come up with a game plan. Hydro is complicated only beacuse you either have to buy a good setup or be good at building one. You have to buy slightly more expensive materials since hydroponic is considered a step above.

Why not just go with soil? Indoors soil means you will have to understand how plants feed through soil and how to give em to em just right. It seems like it would be messier but messing aroun with bins of fertilized water is kinda the like.

Also with hydro you really invest more up front and since it would be your first dro setup failure is highly likely. Then your dissappointment would be even greater so. Further ending in giving up.

With soil you can get your materials at HD or Lows. Get a good organic soil with very little nutes if any at all. A good fast release all purpose organic plant food. You can get HID lighting if you prefer or go with CFL, LED and T5. Learn the benefits and drawbacks of each of the types of lighting listed above and MAKE YOUR OWN DECISION on it. People will fight to the death over their favorite lighting but it ultimately comes down to what you feel is best.

Go ahead and get pots up to 12" they should be sufficient unless your going big. (This is where the question above comes in real handy)

But hey dont let anyone not even me tell you what to do. I have gotten ish for my setup and I just poste about it 24 hours ago. Happy Growing!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 15, 2011)

alkaloid---i am thinking of moving from soil to building a hydro grow---lighting, space, ventilation, power, is covered----just trying to find what peeps in hydro like using best---looking for some opinions


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

oh okay well just getting the discussion going, you pretty much got the basic so now we can have some real fun .

As far as Hydro its like I said you can build one or buy one. I built one from two rubbermaid containers, water pump in the bottom tank with your nutrient solution, on a timer, timer goes of pump runs for 30 mins until the timer kicks again, what you want to try and do is, make sure that both tanks do not any light through and you want to feed your water pump from your reservoir (bottom tank) into your top tank make sure you get all holes sealed. and in your top tank right about and inch or so from the top put a nice big drain tube going back to the bottom reservoir. So the water will continuously run for 30 mins saturating the roots and overflowing back into the reservoir. Pump kicks off and they are good for a few hours until you have the timer kick for 30 again, the trick is to allow for a slight leak around the edge of your drain tube, NOT YOUR INCOMING LINE, this way when the pump kicks off the excess will still drain down into the bottom tank, and on the lid for the bottom tank make the hole for the drain tube a inch or so bigger around in diameter and square so that excess will run slowly run back to the bottom tank, where as the top tank can still fill up with solution. and soak the roots while the pump is running. IT miay be hard to imagine so im going to make a quick drawing BRB.

You seem to understand the indoor growing concept really the only major diff is using a different growing medium an you have to build the system or pay someone else to build and just buy one already made in a cabinet.

Its up to you. However Im sure you know that PH levels and other factors are different from soil too.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 15, 2011)

what about aeroponic misting---or---fogging---many seem to have an issue with the misters clogging---i have flood trays---don't need to use them---but will if that's the road i choose---whatever it is i will be building from scratch---


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe this will get the creative juices flowing.

You can basically see that the bottom tank holds the water. Timer kicks it on pump floods top tank right up to the middle of your cups and draning right back into the reservoir, using a common 24 hour timer you can leave two notches off at a time to run the cycle for 30 mins. Then the timer goes back off pump stops and rest of the solution slowly leaks around the edges of your drain pipe right past the top lid back into the bottom tank until the cycle starts all over.

Just make sure you change your solution on a timeframe suitable to your nutrients and pro advice (which I am no pro but have had successful dro setups)

And make sure you use some sort of air stone in your bottom tank to keep it fresh of O2.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 15, 2011)

i am curious about a main rezzy constantly misting cups cut into 6-8" PVC pipe and recycling back thru the rezzy


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

Yea your jumping from hyrdo to aero all in the same day. Patience grasshoppa. Hydro saturates the roots, where as aeroponics mists the roots more consistently. Unfortunately the tube setup your thinking of in PVC pipe is and ebb and flow setup. Where basically avery so often a pump pours water into the tubes until it runs back down in the reservoir again. No misting is done as this is a hydro technique. Aeroponics take ideas similar to the setup shown above but use misters and a very fine nutrient solution sprayed more often than any other feeding method of growing.

Ebbs and flows are cool but really the same idea goes right into whats illustrated above.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 15, 2011)

hmmmm---so nobody is running aero misting with holes and baskets in a pvc pipe---it seems like the ebb n flow is the peoples choice???


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

Im sure it can be done but It doesnt seem logical if your going to mist you may as well mist into a tub as opposed to a tube I guess. Maybe someone has done it. I guess we'll see.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 16, 2011)

misting each site on a 6-8" round tube would constantly keep the solution moving---my biggest concern would be root volume---what size plant might one expect to see in a 6" grow basket hanging into a 8" pipe---if anybody is willing---i would really like to see root structure from the hydro guys vegging---life cycles gotta be short and sweet---can't get my head around how a plant with no soil to hold onto does not just topple over


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 16, 2011)

Well the baskets hold clay balls basically that sit in the baskets, it holds the nutrient solution just long enough for the roots to get a good drink before they dry back out. Even after the water is done circulating for a good 30 mins. The only issue I see with your idea is that I dont think the water/feed is meant to circulate non-stop. I mean even the lightest of nutrient solutions if fed constantly would be too much too fast the plant will get burned.

And really you can put a 6" basket into a 6" pipe the roots will just grow sideways. But remember roots do not like sunlight so make sure your baskets lips up against the holes cut for them and make sure you put no sunlight is getting into the tube. I imagine in Aeroponics that your root tube will have to maintain a specific ratio of O2 and nutrient mist when watering and if the ratio gets too out of whack then the roots wont absorb anything or could lead to root rot.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 16, 2011)

Ebb
48 site
Equals
Alot
Of 
Pot


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 16, 2011)

*NC*---what size baskets---if i remember correctly---somewhere i saw 5 plants dangling in 45 gal totes---it is only a 3 light spot---set up for a veg area and a flower chamber

*alkaloid*---idea is mist is constant---tube is out of all light----gravity drains it back to the constantly bubbling rezzy---

how do you all tackle a perpetual harvest with hydro clones


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh ok yea I mean Aeroponics is not something I have extensive knowledge in, but then again, the question started off as hydroponic not aero. Same thing if you ask me anyways.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> misting each site on a 6-8" round tube would constantly keep the solution moving---my biggest concern would be root volume---what size plant might one expect to see in a 6" grow basket hanging into a 8" pipe---if anybody is willing---i would really like to see root structure from the hydro guys vegging---life cycles gotta be short and sweet---can't get my head around how a plant with no soil to hold onto does not just topple over



I personally believe that hydro is easier than soil.  

Eight inch pipe and fitting are really expensive.  I also do not believe that there is enough room for the roots and misters to get along.  In fact, I am not crazy about aero at all.  Those misters are continually plugged. 

If you want a quick turnaround, like sog from clones, I would recommend an ebb and flow table.  But, just because a plant does not have soil, does not mean that it doesn't have some kind of medium to hold the roots.  I put my larger plants in 6" pots with hydrotron.  I like DWC--I find it the easiest.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 16, 2011)

Okay well Im just gonna ask. Is Aeroponic just a fancy word for Hydroponic?

I dont get it, its the same exact thought just with misters instead of saturation. Maybe I just answered my own question lol.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 16, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> how do you all tackle a perpetual harvest with hydro clones


 
Multiple tables with seperate res....   your talkin high plant counts at the point....


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 16, 2011)

*of course---that makes sense---thanks Jaam*

*THG---thanks---that was what i was looking for*---peeps with the experience giving their opinion on the pro's and con's of hydro/aero---what works best for them and why

rooms are built around tray sizes on hand---makes sense to use them---in past they caught overflow watering soil---they must have covers with cup sizes for hydro


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry I guess I should have titled my picture Ebb and Flow. lol.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 16, 2011)

*alkaloid*---no doubt---you gave me some good answers---and plenty to contemplate---thank you for your diagram---i really am not trying to re invent the wheel---just trying to pick the brains of those i consider to be at the top of their game and weigh the pro's and con's of their answers to make my decision to go soilless or not---so what are those covers with holes for baskets called that fit into the trays


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 16, 2011)

My first intro to hydro was a 12 bucket DIY recirculating bubble bucket system.  So easy to maintain and build. 5gal buckets, plenty of root room, big fat yummy buds.  Just another thing to think about and search around on.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 16, 2011)

*jbyrd*---that's kinda what i am looking at doing now---how's this sound

5 gal buckets

lids, baskets. clay pellets, holes on the bottom, ring feeder on the top

tray

a lid with holes for the buckets
1/2" slope for drainage back to the rezzy

rezzy 75 gal

many airstones, pump to the ring feeders on each plant


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> *jbyrd*---that's kinda what i am looking at doing now---how's this sound
> 
> 5 gal buckets
> 
> ...



I would forget the ring feeders on the top.  You do not need them and they can be a PITA.  You are going to need a pump--just recirc the nute solution through the buckets back to the res.  I think there is a recent DIY on this.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 16, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> *alkaloid*---no doubt---you gave me some good answers---and plenty to contemplate---thank you for your diagram---i really am not trying to re invent the wheel---just trying to pick the brains of those i consider to be at the top of their game and weigh the pro's and con's of their answers to make my decision to go soilless or not---so what are those covers with holes for baskets called that fit into the trays


 
Oh no I just dont know exactly where you stand on the whole soil less grow technique. Just want to give as much info as possible. Thats all. I mean nothing but the best and wish you the best of luck...remember...we're watching.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 16, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> *jbyrd*---that's kinda what i am looking at doing now---how's this sound
> 
> 5 gal buckets
> 
> ...



Or just buy the 12 site ebb for $379. Or if you want less, larger plants. Get the Ebb monster for a bit more. I don't show pics of my ebb much, but I will of you want. I only use in winter months.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 17, 2011)

I do a hydro variant. I have never grown in soil so I can't say which is better or easier, but I can say that I love growing in hydro. However they can be a bit work intensive and a lot of responsibility, like gettin a new really great dog that yu have to spend a lot of time with to prevent it from having problems. The thing about it though is that I love tending to my grow and my partner and I are in it every day for a couple of hours, just enjoying it  ...Here is a picture of my latest setup. We have tried several things (including the 5gal buckets which worked well) but this setup is (for us so far) the best, easiest method to control, work, switch out clones, cleanup, and maintain. We use coco coir over 2" layer of hydroton in 1gal nursery containers with lots of 1/4" holes drilled in the bottoms. These are set (2 per) into 10gal rubbermaid totes, through holes that I cut in the lids to allow the containers to fit tightly only about 2/3 of the container so that there is about 4" of space beneath the containers to the bottom of the tote. each tote has a 3/4" hole drilled into the side about 1" off the bottom so that there is always some water standing in the bottom of the tote. a fitting with a hose runs from each tote to the REZ which sits under a suspended floor (or low table). Our room is 3.5'x3.5' and we have 3 of these totes with 2 plants each. there is a water pump that pushes our water/nute solution up a 1/2" pipe between the totes to a "rain bird" dispersion head where 1/4" lines run out to each container to top feed continuously. we have a large air stone in the 12gal REZ that aerates the water.   If yu look at the pic yu can see the front tote in the growroom with the hoses going down to the bottom of the picture where the REZ is seen beneath the raised floor. We are able to access the REZ to dump, flush, clean and re-add new solution. This is a continuous running system and we keep nuted and ph'd water solution in it continuously, only draining every couple weeks to flush out salts and start over with fresh solution. In this pic the plants are about 6week clones. We have 2 more growrooms that have different setups but as soon as we make the next harvest, we are going to this setup for all rooms. Convenient, easier, less mess, more efficient water and nute use with less humidity from evaporation.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 21, 2011)

looks like ebb & grow and/or a drip will work best for the location---the plan is to DIY and use as much of the existing equipment from the soil show---5 gal homeboy depot buckets already on hand---plan on picking up the lids---cutting holes in them for the clay pellets and baskets---what size baskets should i be getting---drip makes sense as the rezzy is only 55 gal and will not suffice to flood the number of buckets---unless i run with 2 separate control units to flood 1/2 drain and then flood the second 1/2 of the garden---still trying to fine tune with advice from you all that are doing it---am i gonna get slime cause the buckets are not black---would like to be able to adjust the height of flooding at will---would you employ both drip and flood so feeding never stops instead of the 2 control units---


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 21, 2011)

Me personally..I would go with drip, but that is because I have run drip for a long time and have had almost no problems with it. I used the HomeDepot buckets for a while myself, and they worked quite well. I went away from them as they take up a lot of space. If I were growing larger Sativas, and plenty of vertical space, I would stay with those. If yu go online to HTGSupply, Discount Hydro, or any of the hydro stores, yu can actually get 5-8" net pots that are made to fit on top of the 5gal buckets perfectly (a few bucks a piece).. I wouldn't use any smaller than a 5".

When I did my grow buckets, I drilled one hole in each bucket about 2" up from the bottom (this creates a small rez for the rootball to hang in) and connected 1/2" rubber hose (garden hose will work) and ran the hose back to the rez (which set below the level of the buckets so that gravity would drain it back). Then I used a submersible pump that pushed the water up to a (rainbird or other yard watering system) dispersion head, from there 1/4" lines run out to each bucket and pours openly into the plant medium (hydroton and/or coco coir). The real important thing with this system is to really aerate the water in the rez with a big airstone and air pump...I never had any trouble with slime on the roots from light, but if yer concerned, get some decent black spraypaint and spray the outsides of the buckets (the netpot lids are already black.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 21, 2011)

*thanks hushpuppy*---kinda figured as much with painting the buckets black---i would just rather deal with that problem now if it is an issue cause i am sure i will have other problems to attend to---how would i be able to adjust the level of my flood at different stages of the life cycle---looking like i am forced to drip unless i get 2 control boxes


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 21, 2011)

With the buckets yu wouldn't have to adjust the flood. Yu just run the water either constantly on a slow trickle or put the pump on a timer and run it for say 15 minutes every hour. The water would run through the medium and run out the bottom of the baskets into the buckets. eventually as the roots grow down into the bucket, the water will run down them and keep them wet all the time. Having the aeration going all the time will keep the roots plenty oxygenated so that they don't have to have a "drying period" like in flood or soil. Mine run constantly like they are swimming and I have no problems. being in the buckets maintains a high enough humidity that the roots never dry out even if they don't get water for short periods.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 21, 2011)

so far this is what makes most sense to me---a constant flowing main line down the side with drips in each bucket---a second drain line for the bottom bucket to gravitate towards the control box and pumped back into the rezzy


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 21, 2011)

There are several ways yu can do it. but what yer saying sounds right. Just make sure the hose hooks into something that will hold it over the medium in the net baskets. I actually got some flower labeling sticks that are flat white plastic sticks that can be written on and stuck into the soil with a plant for labeling (I drilled one hole in each one big enough for the waterline to fit in it) then stick it down into the medium to hold the hose in place. 
  If yu look at the pic, yu can see I have pots that are set into holes in a sheet of plywood that allows the bottoms of the pots to hang into a custom made rezevoir that sits beneath the plants. my pump sits in the rez with the main hose coming straight up through the plywood to the dispersion head. 
 there is an opening at the front of the board that allows access to the rez for refilling and cleaning. This is actually a variant on the 5gal bucket just with 6 plants in one bucket. I was trying to minimize evaporation but found the plastic totes work better than anything else so far...
 There are multiple ways for pumpiong the water to the plants then returning it to the rez. It's just a matter of finding what works best for yer setup and what yu like. If yu look at the 2 pics that I posted, each is a cabinet that sits beside the other cabinet. Both are 3.5'x3.5'x5.5'h and both have raised floors that allow the rez to set beneath the plants. both have access doors that allow the rez to be removed for cleaning. 
 I actually have 3 rooms and each is set up a little different as we have been trying different methods to find the best one for us. The good thing about the buckets and totes is that they are able to be mobile and make cleanup easier. The only thing about the buckets for us was they take up a lot of room both vertically and horizontally.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 21, 2011)

I forgot to attach the pic that shows the watering head:doh:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 22, 2011)

looks great *hushpuppy*---starting to get cold feet on this end---thinking about goin with what i know cause i do not have any room for a learning curve right now---still plenty of time to contemplate which way to grow while i pass you this---:48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't fault yu..Go with what yu know for now and experiment later


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2011)

Why not start with just a couple of DWC buckets next to your soil grows if you are nervous?  They can be stand alone units and you can "get your feet wet".  You don't need to jump into the deep end of the pool when you are first starting to swim....


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 23, 2011)

*THG*---cloning bubbler is actually where my head is at---still keeping the door open for an easy transition at another time---thank you for your support


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 23, 2011)

sounds like your givin up before you start.   you could take a cut for a clone and cut it long enuf to reach the bottom of a net pot with hydroten, sit it in a bubblin bucket with water line at the bottom of the net pot and no nutrients.  the clone will root and you can grow it out in the same bucket.  its not really complicated like some would think.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 23, 2011)

*weeddog*---thanks for the input---there will be many hydro experiments once the space is totally dialed---have no fear i am not a quiter and will be back on the hydro bus after a couple laps around the dirt track---


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> *THG*---cloning bubbler is actually where my head is at---still keeping the door open for an easy transition at another time---thank you for your support



Come on, be BRAVE!  DIY yourself up a simple DWC unit and set it side by side with a soil plant.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 23, 2011)

*THG*---sounds like a dare---bet you were one of those trouble makers my parents warned me about and told me i couldn't play as a kid:rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> *THG*---sounds like a dare---bet you were one of those trouble makers my parents warned me about and told me i couldn't play as a kid:rofl:



LOL--not so much a dare as saying "Go for it.  I have confidence that you will do great!"

However, as a side note, yes, I was the one your parents, ummm, warned you about.


----------

